

AmigaOS inspired website - magentaplacenta
http://thedecibelkid.com/

======
icedchai
Definitely inspired, considering this looks very little like the original
AmigaOS.

~~~
csixty4
Make sure you're on the desktop site (link in the footer). That looks much
more WB 3.9/4.0-ish.

